# Please Vote, We have a ~~TIE BREAKER~~



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Thank You for stopping by to Vote for our Tie Breaker! 
Good Luck for entry #1 and Entry #2  
This poll will run for 5 days to determine our WINNER! YAY!  

*Original:*









*#1*









*#2*


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Seriously....this is a hard one.

I know that #1 is more _graphically intense_. 
I never would have come up with the idea.
I am so impressed with the creativity.


But #2, even though more simple, is just *way cute*.
Made in MSPaint, which blew my mind!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I agree -- tough one -- because I don't see many graphics made in MS paint that can rival PS, but this one is great. It makes the hat and mittens look just like the style that is in right now! 

The first one is done very well. I can't get over this one -- the stripes and spots on the back especially look so realistic!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Number 2 is too cute!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I voted, both were pretty good.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Is voting closed now?

I am exceited to start on the next competition, it might manage to drag me away from the Sims2 game for a bit.... I think I am having Sims withdrawl symptoms just being at work!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Question: What happens if the winner doesn't respond? 
(That entry was a member who only posted for about a week, and I haven't seen them around much since they entered.) 
Does that mean the other entry becomes the winner?


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Yeah - they haven't posted since the 7th


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

can't vote, but i love #2


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Why can't you vote RarePuss? 

When is the voting officially over?


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

The voting was over last night - thats why RarePuss can't vote.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Yeah, you can set it so that polls only run for a limited time.

When Julie and Dawn figure out what's up next, I'll lock the thread.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Maybe someone can pm the winner?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I PMed them saying that if they are still hanging around, they can pick the picture for the next contest. Otherwise Heather is the winner. Whoever wins can either PM me with a picture they want to use, and some rules if they want, (otherwise I'll just use the same ones as we had before), or they can go ahead and make the next thread themselves, just as long as it is labeled in the same format as the other ones so that people can find it clearly.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Mkay, my opinion is that the winner gets one more day to reply to my PM or this thread, and if not, Heather is the winner. Sound all right? We need to get this contest thing back on track -- we got a big sidetracked. Too bad the other tiebreaker contestant skived off -- we could have had the 3rd contest started up a long time ago if we would have known they weren't coming back. lol.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

No kidding, I'm looking forward to the next contest.


----------



## Katie121478 (Jan 9, 2005)

So do we have a verdict, yet?

Katie


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

K -- Heather wins! Heather, you can either make the next thread yourself, or PM me the stuff and have me do it. If you want to do it yourself, just make sure that, to avoid confusion, you label the thread very clearly so people can find it, and put some rules in the thread so that we have a fair contest. Congrats! Oh -- and this thread can be closed now.


----------

